# Suche Radon Schraubgriffe by Velo vom `12er Slide



## romanb7 (14. Juli 2012)

Bin auf der suche nach den Lock-on Griffen vom z.B. 2012 Slide/ ZR Race in Schwarz.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-10-0-SE_id_19904_.htm

Hier sind sie auf den Bildern zu sehen.


----------



## boxer24 (14. Juli 2012)

hab ich bei radon in der werkstatt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (16. Juli 2012)

Moin,

habe gerade zufällig welche im Bikemarkt gefunden als ich nach "Radon" suchte...

vielleicht sind es ja die, die du suchst. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/4279-radon-schraubgriffe.


Thomas


----------



## romanb7 (17. Juli 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe gerade zufällig welche im Bikemarkt gefunden als ich nach "Radon" suchte...
> 
> ...



Sind leider die "alten".
Trotzdem Danke!

Sind die Ringe kompatibel mit anderen Griffen, also dem Gummi?

EDIT:

Hab grad mal ne Mail an Radon geschickt. 
Mal sehen ob ich ne Antwort bekomm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Roman,

die haben wir nur in der Werkstatt, wenn ein Kunde nach dem Kauf direkt andere Schraubgriffe montiert haben will. Im Moment haben wir leider nur die weißen.

Sorry!


----------



## romanb7 (18. Juli 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Roman,
> 
> die haben wir nur in der Werkstatt, wenn ein Kunde nach dem Kauf direkt andere Schraubgriffe montiert haben will. Im Moment haben wir leider nur die weißen.
> 
> Sorry!



Also, als wir im August/September 2011 unsere beiden Slide 7.0 abgeholt haben und ich Jupp nach anderen Griffen gefragt hab, hab ich sie nicht bekommen (es gibt sie ja schon länger und scheinbar nicht erst seit den 12er Modellen, siehe Bikemarkt)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Juli 2012)

Was waren denn bei Dir für Griffe montiert? Und was willst du überhaupt damit? Die Syntace Moto sind doch mit Sicherheit besser


----------



## romanb7 (19. Juli 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Was waren denn bei Dir für Griffe montiert? Und was willst du überhaupt damit? Die Syntace Moto sind doch mit Sicherheit besser



Es waren die Syntace Moto montiert, sind sie auch immernoch.
Mir gehts eigentlich um die Ringe mit dem Radon-Schriftzug.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Juli 2012)

Hm okay... Die sehen aber nur hübsch aus und sind nicht wirklich gut. Ich hätte noch nen alten Satz Radon Griffe vom Team 5.0 aus 2011. Allerdings die mit der schlechten Gummimischung, die relativ schnell "kaputt" gegangen sind. Aber ich glaub die Ringe kann man nicht weg machen, müsst ich mir mal genau anschauen. Also wenn die Dir was bringen, gegen Versandkosten kannst die haben. Aber wie gesagt, die Syntace Moto sind mit Sicherheit um Welten besser


----------



## romanb7 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich wollt evtl. die Ringe mit anderen Gummis kombinieren. Aber wenn du sagst, dass die nicht abgehen, hat es sich ja schon fast erledigt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Juli 2012)

Habs mir grade angeguckt. Man kann die Klemmringe doch runter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amplify (8. August 2012)

Hallo!

Falls die Suche noch aktuell sein sollte dann kann ich eventuell helfen.

Habe noch einen Satz schwarze Griffe von meinem AM 5.0 von 2012 rumliegen.

Habe diese ca. 2 Wochen benutzt.


Einfach mal melden.


----------

